# Buch zum Thema "Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen"



## Noar (14. Nov 2005)

Hi,
ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem guten Buch zum Thema "Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen".

Habe derzeit die folgenden näher ins Auge gefasst:
*Datenstrukturen und Algorithmen* von Ralf H. Güting und Stefan Dieker

sowie

*Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen* von Gunter Saake und Kai-Uwe Sattler.

Beide Bücher erhalten z.B. bei Amazon sehr gute Bewertungen, liegen preislich allerdings etwas weit auseinander (das eine ist halt Hardcover, das andere Broschiert. Prinzipiell bin ich bei Fachbüchern eher Fan von Broschierten Büchern oder Studienausgaben. Meine Frage:

Kennt jemand die Bücher, kann jemand Empfehlungen geben/abraten? Ihr könnt gerne auch andere Bücher zu dem Thema ins Spiel bringen...

Gruß und Dank
Noar


----------



## AlArenal (14. Nov 2005)

Ich bin mit denen hier sehr glücklich:

http://www.awprofessional.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=0201775786&rl=1

Habe auch schon seit ewig und drei Tagen die C-Version im Regal stehen.


----------



## mic_checker (24. Dez 2005)

Ich kann mich AlArenal anschließen was die Empfehlung betrifft. Allerdings gibt es von Band 1-4 auch eine deutsche Version, wenn du dich mit der englischen etwas schwer tust.

Den Güting habe ich selber zwar nicht gelesen, aber ein Kommilitone von mir hatte das Buch ebenfalls und war zufrieden, das war auch eins der Bücher die von unserem Prof in "Datenstrukturen und Algorithmen" empfohlen wurde.


----------



## Leroy42 (8. Apr 2006)

Kennt eigentlich noch jemand 

Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen von Niklaus Wirth?

Immerhin war Wirth _Erfinder_ der Sprachen Pascal und Modula (I,II,III), sowie Mitentwickler
von Algol68, der _Erweiterung aller seiner Nachfolger_.

Für uns war das damals _Die Bibel_
Ich weiß nur leider nicht wie die anderen Bücher mit denselben(*) Titeln damit vergleichbar sind.   

(*) Gibt es bei Buchtiteln eigentlich kein Copyright  :shock:


----------



## Noar (8. Apr 2006)

Hi,

mal so als Info, ich habe mir inzwischen *Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen - Eine Einführung mit Java* von Gunter Saake und Kai-Uwe Sattler gekauft. 
Das kann ich inzwischen echt weiterempfehlen. Gut (verständlich) geschrieben. 

Gruß, Noar


----------



## byte (9. Apr 2006)

>> Introduction to Algorithms <<

von Thomas H. Cormen


----------



## Stony (27. Jul 2006)

Sehr zu empfehlen.

Algorithmen und Grafik mit Java

___________________________


----------



## Natorion (27. Jul 2006)

Datenstrukturen und Algorithmen von Ralf H. Güting und Stefan Dieker 

hab ich herumliegen. ist nicht schlecht und spreche meine empfehlung aus


----------



## SamHotte (27. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin mit denen hier sehr glücklich:
> 
> http://www.awprofessional.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=0201775786&rl=1
> 
> Habe auch schon seit ewig und drei Tagen die C-Version im Regal stehen.



Wow, zu meinen Studienzeiten gab's den Sedgewick noch in einem Band ...  :shock:


----------



## AlArenal (27. Jul 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wow, zu meinen Studienzeiten gab's den Sedgewick noch in einem Band ...  :shock:



Ich hab den auch noch als uralte hellgrüne Version "Algorithmen in C". Da war er schon ziemlich dick. Denk dir noch zusätzliche Kapitel und so dabei, dann haste schnell ein Format erreicht, wo es sehr unhandlich wird. Da hält das beste Paperback nicht lange und du brauchst ja auch nicht immer alles. Vermutlich hat man sich daher entschlossen das ganze in zwei Bücher aufzuteilen. Allgemeines Bla in 1 und den Graphenkram in 2.


----------



## SamHotte (27. Jul 2006)

Stimmt, das Graphenzeugs ist eh nur für Spezialisten interessant, während man die anderen Sachen fast immer brauchen kann.

Gibt's da irgendwo online ein Inhaltsverzeichnis?


----------



## AlArenal (27. Jul 2006)

SamHotte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt's da irgendwo online ein Inhaltsverzeichnis?



http://www.awprofessional.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=0201361205&rl=1#info2
http://www.awprofessional.com/bookstore/product.asp?isbn=0201361213&rl=1#info2


----------



## SamHotte (27. Jul 2006)

Cool, danke - hab das rechts für Ads gehalten und gar nicht geschaut


----------

